# Protection training starting...



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

Is obedience good before protection is started? As long as it's not too much on a pup? I planned to start obedience with my pup Reno, but I was wondering, (and I know every hound is different) when is a good age to introduce him to protection? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

In my opinion, and from what others have taught me, the dog absolutely must have solid obedience foundation before protection training begins. Protection is about control, and control comes from obedience. ( I think.  )


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> In my opinion, and from what others have taught me, the dog absolutely must have solid obedience foundation before protection training begins. Protection is about control, and control comes from obedience. ( I think.  )


 Thanks for the knowledge. It makes sense.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agreed. You need a good deal of secondary obedience to be successful in protection work. Now...a dog doesn't need to be perfect, but the foundation needs to be there.

I've seen quite a few dogs where the club or handlers "do not believe" in putting OB on dogs before their protection work "is there." And I have yet to see one of those dog/handler combos that don't make me cringe.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Right, don't think of it in terms of fancy formal obedience, but in terms of control. That being said, when I am introducing a dog to protection there is zero to minimal ob asked for.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Reno said:


> Is obedience good before protection is started? As long as it's not too much on a pup? I planned to start obedience with my pup Reno, but I was wondering, (and I know every hound is different) when is a good age to introduce him to protection? Thanks in advance.


 
How old is your pup? can put obedience on him however, one does not want to use compulsion methods. use motivational methods . 
when you say protection do you mean you will be attending a sport club?

One wants control on the dog of course,but one does not concentrate on control in the beginning. I can advise you better if we know your ultimate plans for your dog


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I started obedience with Rayne from the start, 9 weeks. It was ALL positive reinforcement, motivational work for her at that time. I didn't teach her any house manners for a while though, she was a wild child in the house until she was probably 4 months old. I probably could have started that using positive reinforcement methods but I was hesitant. 

We started the puppy bitework (short sessions, just building drive) at about 12 weeks. It seems to have worked out fine so far doing it that way


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

yep  rag work,all prey,happy happy


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You should join a club or find a reputable trainer. Your club will offer the right guidance for you. They started me on lots of play, lots of drive building, a little obedience, bonding... I then moved on to drive building and basic obedience.. once I get my BH this spring we will move on from drive building, tug work, to the beginning stages of protection. 

My pup has the genetics for the sport, so I was told just to focus on the drive building, bonding, reinforcing his full, calm grip and having fun with him.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

ladylaw203 said:


> How old is your pup? can put obedience on him however, one does not want to use compulsion methods. use motivational methods .
> when you say protection do you mean you will be attending a sport club?
> 
> One wants control on the dog of course,but one does not concentrate on control in the beginning. I can advise you better if we know your ultimate plans for your dog


 He is 8 weeks old. I wanted to start his puppy classes at 10 weeks. I do plan to join some clubs around the area as well for his future activities.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I would not take a 10 week old pup to classes. he is a baby. you are not thinking petsmart right? do you have a sport club where you are?


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

ladylaw203 said:


> I would not take a 10 week old pup to classes. he is a baby. you are not thinking petsmart right? do you have a sport club where you are?


The closet Shutzund club is Ashville,NC. I believe it's about an hour away. I planned on using Charlie Randolph who owns and operates HomelandK9 International. He has 20+ years experience training mostly GSD, but also Belgium Mals, and other breeds. He covers all aspects of training, and has trained for law enforcement, and the military as well.

Homeland K9 International

He believes 10-12 weeks, (because he knows the dogs in my dog's pedigree) is a good starting point for basic puppy obedience, and helping me deal with issues I am un familiar with. Simply because I have no experience raising this breed. I did however, research these dogs for over a year, and visited breeders from around town, and as far as 600 miles one way.

We will enroll in the Working Dog Club of the upstate, SC eventually. As well as the competetive events of Shutzund, if he wants to go that far. I like Charlie because he realizes every dog is different, and learns at different paces. He takes as long as it takes the dog, with out pushing him too hard, or breaking his spirit. I have high hopes, and plan to put in the time and dedication with him to reach his full potential as a working dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just glancing at the website you provided, and it is hard to tell if this trainer has titled and competed himself. 
If you want to do schutzhund, or think you might want to, then make sure you find someone who thoroughly undertstands it. BIG difference between 90% of the personal protection trainers, and a schutzhund trainer.
I tried several clubs and groups before I bit the bullet and started driving 2 hours each way to my schutzhund club. The time and mileage are WELL worth it!

Where in Georgia are you?


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

There are tons of good schutzhund clubs in GA- Where are you located exactly? I might be able to give you a few names. I let my puppies be puppies along with a lot of fun games and free shaping behaviors. I do play with them on various toys, rags, etc. Lots of socialization etc. Many people thing they should not socialize their "protection" dogs but I think it is just the opposite. They should be completely stable in all environments and around all types of people in order to have clarity in the ling run.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm with Christina, I do tons of fun training with my SchH dogs and take them all over. We start a puppy class at 10 weeks BUT the trainer I use for puppy classes understands my involvement in SchH and other protection sports and my training there is always consistent with how I approach protection type training. I've never had any issues but I'm secure in the "program" I use for my dogs so I don't cause any conflict. It's not a must and not really an advantage but it doesn't hurt if you know what you're doing. My goals for puppy training are to develop a strong bond, a relationship based on trust and respect, and giving the puppy some foundation imprinting in the types of training I'll use later on.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

I am right on SC/GA border. Hart County GA, Anderson County, SC. Thanks for all of the replies and pointers. I do plan to well socialize him. I have a young son who is 6 months, and have guest over from time to time. I plan on taking him to some puppy parks and just around town with me at times, after his 2cnd vaccs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Augusta , Ga and Aiken , SC have pretty active an successful obedience groups.
You may also want to look into Jerry and Jay Lyda fir protection work. 

I have a good friend in Augusta that trains AKC, schutzhund, and now ringsport.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

well,looking at the website it states that they do not like sport so that is not where I would go. You need to hook up with a club. The pup needs motivational training and drive building for sport. folks who do not like sport may well train using compulsion. I would do some more research. The reason I do not take my young pups anywhere is the parvo threat here. It is awful. I socialize my pups at work where there are no dogs but mine.  Like I say, you need to hook up with folks who participate in sport so your pup is started right


----------

